# Spider-Man 2 Villains



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> At a recent press conference prior to the release of Spider-Man, actress Kristen Dunst revealed that the villains for Spider-Man 2 have been decided upon. Doctor Octopus (who appeared in early drafts of the first Spider-Man but was cut out for fear of overcrowding the film) and the Lizard are set to appear, with Venom pencilled in for Spider-Man 3. There is also the possibility that Norman Osbourne's son Harry will resurrect the Green Goblin costume to avenge his father's death. As reported last issue, the script for Spider-Man 2 is being written by none other than Alfred Gough and Miles Miller, creators of Smallville. We can't wait!
> 
> - The Magazine NFA


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

raspberries on venom when you can have GOOD villians to choose from like kraven the hunter, the vulture(s), the sandman, mysterio, kingpin(the real one), or the rhino...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You realize of course that they gave away the plot of SM2 by stating that they have the evil doers all lined up for SM3. I would guess from this that Spider Man will survive SM2.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

so what-at the end of star wars three anakin skywalker becomes darth vader..(did i spill the beans on that one???)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yep. I haven't seen a Star Wars flick since the original played in the theatre when it first came out, in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Kevin G (Jul 3, 2002)

What do you mean? Venon IS a good villian! CGI-intensive, but awesome! The question becomes how are they going to explain Venon's orgins, and how are they going to do it without giving the smaller viewers nightmares.

Carnage would be awesome, too. Unfortunately, they'd need an 'R' rating to do it properly.


----------

